# How many days before O can you still get pregnant?



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

I thought it was about 5, but fertility friend only counts the 3 days prior and even on the 3rd day they consider it a low chance.

anyone?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

it depends on whether or not you have fertile mucous, and how strong the sperm are. if you're avoiding, a longer time is used, but if you're TTC a shorter time is used. For instance, I'm CTA so I wouldn't DTD w/o a condom if I saw fertile mucous six days out (I have a 6-7 day mucous patch) because there is a chance the sperm could live that long!


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

Awesome reply. Thanks
We're not TTC or TTA. How's that for confused.lol But yes I did have a 6-7 day mucuous patch as well this time, definitely was around the time of BD..

Guess we'll find out in the next few days
Thanks again.


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

when I got pg (2 yrs ago) I KNOW we hadnt dtd any closer to O than 5 days before. I remember thinking I would never get pregnant that month because our last bd was so long before Oing. But, that little surpise is 15 months now and sleeping in our bed


----------



## jakesask (Jul 31, 2007)

I think good fresh sperm will generally live about 72 hours, which would be 3 days. But some sperm have been seen to live 5-7 days inside the female reproductive tract. So if TTC go with 3 days; TTA go with 7. When just living and waiting to see how nature takes its course, it might go either way!


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

I have a five (or maybe even six) days pre-ovulation kid.







I think it depends on so many factors involving both parties, but it's certainly possible.


----------

